

New AeroFS Features - bpierre
http://blog.aerofs.com/easier-safer-stronger-new-aerofs-features/

======
rdl
I've been a happy AeroFS user at a couple of companies now, and always
recommend it to anyone with a group of people sharing files which are at all
sensitive.

Other systems like Dropbox are fine for photos or public content to share with
people quickly (since it's pretty widely used), but within an organization, or
whenever you have security needs (audit trail, meaningful encryption,
firewalling, etc.), AeroFS is the easiest choice. (running your own
fileservers is the alternative, but outside of an all-Microsoft world, that's
actually pretty hard to do well today.)

------
homulilly
Does AeroFS have any particular advantages over Bittorrent Sync? That's what
I'm using right now and it seems more flexible.

------
bkeroack
$10/user/month just for licensing seems steep, considering I have to pay for
my own storage on top of it.

Do you guys have any plans for OneDrive-like on-demand syncing? I have nearly
1TB of shared business data that users need access to, but I can't have each
client pulling down the entire data set.

------
KaiserPro
just one thing, tangentially related:

why is the "welcome to aerofs" image 5k x 1.5k pixels? surely that's a bit big
no?

~~~
yurisagalov
I wish I had a good reason for you, but it's fixed now!

------
yurisagalov
The team will be here to answer any questions :)

~~~
HorizonXP
Hey Yuri, 2 questions:

1) For my personal/own company use, can I set up AeroFS on my FreeNAS server?
I'd like to have files synced between it and my MBP. Helpful if you could
point to any articles.

2) I'm overseeing a large datacentre deployment for a brand new office tower,
and I'm thinking it may be worthwhile to offer AeroFS services to tenants in
the building. I have a VMWare ESXi server running here. Is it possible to run
the AeroFS central server as an appliance? We'd likely need to provision a
separate SAN to provide appropriately redundant storage.

~~~
yurisagalov
1\. I don't think we support running AeroFS _on_ a NAS, but you could have a
team server point _to_ a NAS as long as the NAS is exposed as a file system

2\. Yes, The AeroFS Private Cloud runs as a virtual appliance (we ship an
OVA/OVF), and is compatible with VMWare ESXi. You could offer isolated AeroFS
Private Cloud environments for each tenant, and then expose storage however
you'd like to them.

~~~
rdl
It would be awesome if you could target something like a Synology or QNAP --
they're basically Atom or i3 boxes with good ram and cpu, running Linux, and
an existing App market. Stuff like crashplan pro/e exists on it already.

